# Unpopular Games You Like



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

I.e. Games that revived low review scores, panned by critics, fell straight into the bargain bin or were generally disliked by most people. Some of mine are:

Bioshock 2
Army of Two (all of them)
Dynasty/Samurai/Gundam Warriors 
The Saboteur 
Alice: Madness Returns
Dark Void
Duke Nukem Forever
Call of Juarez 
Walking Dead: Survival Instinct


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

F.e.a.r. 2


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Esteban said:


> F.e.a.r. 2


This was unpopular? It's my favorite out of the entire F.E.A.R. series. Sure, the first one had better jump scares, but that's about it.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Metalunatic said:


> This was unpopular? It's my favorite out of the entire F.E.A.R. series. Sure, the first one had better jump scares, but that's about it.


It's unpopular among PC gamers, at least. When it was released, I remember lots of people saying it was console-ized and generic.

Also, I think the first one had better AI and level design. Its levels are a lot more boring _looking _than the second one, but they had more room for flanking and such.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Aliens vs Predator (2010)

I thought the campaigns were good and the multiplayer was fun, though short lived.

I like Dragon Age 2 as well. It's terrible compared to Origins, but I tried to ignore that and play it for what it was. It was decent.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lone Drifter said:


> I.e. Games that revived low review scores, panned by critics, fell straight into the bargain bin or were generally disliked by most people. Some of mine are:
> 
> Bioshock 2
> Army of Two (all of them)
> ...


I feel you about Bioshock 2. It wasn't as heavy on story (though there is 6 endings), but it was fun to play.
I like the Dynasty Warrior games, and the games they make using that engine. They can be redundant, but it's like, if it not broken...
Alice: Madness Returns and Dark Void was given a hard time by critics but those are fun games.
I may have to give Survival Instinct another try, I just got stuck. It was the roof area, and I couldn't figure out what to do next. And I was tired, and remember just forgetting about the game. It's Activision, but it wasn't too painful. And I'm hard sell on FPS games.

Speaking of zombies... Resident Evil: Outbreak was fun. Even if you didn't get to play with others. File #2 is atrocious, though.

Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening, Devil May Cry 4 and DMC: Devil May Cry were good, I just kept hearing friends say they disliked them, which is insane. Especially when one of them said Devil May Cry 2 was the last good one. THAT'S THE WORST ONE! *sigh*

Warriors: Legends of Troy was given low reviews by pro and am reviewers, but I thought it was great. A "Dynasty Warrior" Rated M for Mature. 





Speaking Rate M...

Splatterhouse (PS3). It's good, gory fun. Plus, you unlock the original trilogy as you go along. Loved it.




Loved how your mask is the _devil_ on your shoulder. 

Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2. Lots of people think the DBZ fighting games are crap, and for most I'd agree, but think they've the closest to perfecting the flight-fighting in Raging Blast 2. Battle of Z was a downgrade and the upcoming Xenoverse probably will be too.

Speaking of MMORPGs....

DCUO. This was such a fun game. I actually had fun playing with people. I might've gotten lucky with no squeakers or whiners or a-holes, but I just had a fun time playing it. I played through the main game 6 times, with all 6 powers, 3 villains/3 villainous mentor, 3 heroes/3 heroic mentors, and wasn't burnt out. I might jump back on and buy the expansions, which apparently triple the game amount. And that's saying a lot, because the regular game was huge. And that's another thing, it's free-to-play. A free-to-play that doesn't make you need to buy anything to be able to play the game. No special advantages, like certain other games. I'm lookin' at you Dust 514.

Final Fantasy 8. Seemed most liked it, so maybe this is a bad example, but I've seen enough crap talk about it to make me scream inside my brain. (It's in my top five Final Fantasy games.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zelda:The Adventure of Link
Castlevania: Simon's Quest
Final Fantasy VIII
Friday the 13th
The Percursors
Grandia Xtreme
Doom 64
Mechwarrior 3
Wonderboy in monster world
System Shock 2
Lufia and the fortress of doom/rise of the sinistrals
Hereos of Might and Magic: Dark Messiah
Legacy of Goku 1&2+buu's fury
Samurai Jack

I can't think of more right now.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Zelda:The Adventure of Link
> Castlevania: Simon's Quest
> Final Fantasy VIII
> Friday the 13th
> ...


Which Samurai Jack? I have Shadow of Aku. Looked fun, so I bought it off Amazon for cheap. Amulet of Time is the other one, I think. Not counting CartoonNetwork.com's flash games and his appearances in CartoonNetwork cross-franchise games, like the MMO and a racing or fighting game or something. Anyways, yeah, it looked fun.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Jade Empire.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Didn't Jade Empire get a lot of positive reviews though?
@Esteban Good call on FEAR 2, I really liked part three as well. That supermarket level was great.

Also adding:

******* Rampage
Blood
Yakuza
Resident Evil 5
Lost Planet


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Not sure if people like or dislike these games, they're not very popular though (that I know of).

Trine
Majesty 2
Mount and Blade
Dawn of War (All)
Might and Magic Heroes V + VI
Darksiders 1 + 2


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Esteban said:


> It's unpopular among PC gamers, at least. When it was released, I remember lots of people saying it was console-ized and generic.
> 
> Also, I think the first one had better AI and level design. Its levels are a lot more boring _looking _than the second one, but they had more room for flanking and such.


First time I played F.E.A.R 2 was on Steam and I am inclined to agree that the game lends itself much better to a controller. I later purchased it on my 360, and it did play a lot more flexible.

I agree the levels in 1 are a lot more generic and bland. Enemies were a lot less varied too, but it had great, flexible combat mechanics and tactical options, like you said. Idk, I guess the thing about 2 is that I found the story much more interesting, with Alma's obsession for Becket, who I also thought was a more relatable protagonist than Point Man ever was or became in either 1 or 3.



Zyriel said:


> Might and Magic Heroes V + VI


3 was better!!11!1 :lol

Speaking of Might & Magic... The actual RPG series were never as popular as the Heroes spin off afaik, more of a niche thing. So i'll just say that my unpopular games I liked were:

Might & Magic VII - For Blood and Honor (The titel sounds like the name of a cheesy Power Metal band's album).
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Which Samurai Jack? I have Shadow of Aku. Looked fun, so I bought it off Amazon for cheap. Amulet of Time is the other one, I think. Not counting CartoonNetwork.com's flash games and his appearances in CartoonNetwork cross-franchise games, like the MMO and a racing or fighting game or something. Anyways, yeah, it looked fun.


Oh sorry. I meant the one on gameboy advance. Samurai Jack: the amulet of time. It's a surprisingly good little metroidvania kind of game.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Lone Drifter said:


> Didn't Jade Empire get a lot of positive reviews though?


I dunno, maybe, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention it when talking about the best RPGs they've played. (it's top 10 for me)



Metalunatic said:


> Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


Holy crap, Dark Messiah was SO GOOD! Think I finished it 5 times or something


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sniper Elite V2. This one got somewhat mediocre ratings but I enjoyed it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> Holy crap, Dark Messiah was SO GOOD! Think I finished it 5 times or something


Agreed, I loved it. It was a bit clunky when it came to the mechanics, but between the Light/Dark choices and the different classes and play styles I must have played it about that many times as well.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I really liked dragon age 2, not crazy about the ending though, but still a great game.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sonic Shuffle


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I remember The Castlevania (both Lords of shadows, especially the second one) and the DMC reboots got horrendous feedback upon release from all the die hard fans of the series but i rather enjoyed them If for nothing else, they had great writers and i really enjoyed having origin stories. I got chills after beating Lucifer and finding out that Gabriel, the protagonist of LOS becomes Dracula. The whole game i was scratching my head wondering where the **** Dracula was.... Same thing with DMC, with all the obvious foreshadowing, i pretty much knew how it was going to end, but i still got them satisfactory chills when Dante got his iconic white hair back (or at least started to).


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> Agreed, I loved it. It was a bit clunky when it came to the mechanics, but between the Light/Dark choices and the different classes and play styles I must have played it about that many times as well.


I thought it was ****ing fantastic too. It was one of the first games to really get away from all the unnecessary cinematic cut scenes and stick to in game realtime events, so the degree of immersion was much higher.


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

Essentially all the games I like are unpopular. My all-time favorites include Realms of the Haunting and Harvester, both of which are almost entirely unknown of to the general public. Many other point-and-click games I love, such as the Blackwell series, Deponia series, and Gemini Rue are also pretty underground.



Kiba said:


> I remember The Castlevania (both Lords of shadows, especially the second one) and the DMC reboots got horrendous feedback upon release from all the die hard fans of the series but i rather enjoyed them If for nothing else, they had great writers and i really enjoyed having origin stories.


I have no strong feelings on DMC, but being a die-hard Castlevania fan (ha!), I strongly disliked Lords of Shadow. As a game, it's an alright God of War at best, but as a Castlevania game, it's not great at all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Noto said:


> I strongly disliked Lords of Shadow. As a game, it's an alright God of War at best, but as a Castlevania game, it's not great at all.


I hate the lord of shadows too. Konami needs to stick to 2d with their Castlevania games.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiba said:


> I thought it was ****ing fantastic too. It was one of the first games to really get away from all the unnecessary cinematic cut scenes and stick to in game realtime events, so the degree of immersion was much higher.


Interesting way of looking at it. I personally love cinematics, but I do agree with you it increased the immersion to just be in complete control most of the time.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

Kengo on PS2. It was a spiritual successor to Bushido Blade games. I thought it did swordplay pretty well. 

Me and my bud had countless matches with our max stat characters. He used Stabbing movesets and I used the slashing ones.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Agreed, I loved it. It was a bit clunky when it came to the mechanics, but between the Light/Dark choices and the different classes and play styles I must have played it about that many times as well.





Aribeth said:


> Holy crap, Dark Messiah was SO GOOD! Think I finished it 5 times or something





Kiba said:


> I thought it was ****ing fantastic too. It was one of the first games to really get away from all the unnecessary cinematic cut scenes and stick to in game realtime events, so the degree of immersion was much higher.


Yesss! DARK MESSIAH! I forgot about that till now lol. The whole sense of "survival" for me is what made it so immersive. Plus being able to actually use the environment to your advantage somewhat, had to constantly think on your feet to get out of situations lol. Plus it made me want to be possessed by a succubus :b

That game is actually what got me into Heroe's of Might and Magic, wanted to learn more about the lore xD

Yeah I fail though, I've never played Heroes of Might and Magic 3 ~_~ haha



CatThatWalkedByHimself said:


> Kengo on PS2. It was a spiritual successor to Bushido Blade games. I thought it did swordplay pretty well.
> 
> Me and my bud had countless matches with our max stat characters. He used Stabbing movesets and I used the slashing ones.


Kengo - Master of Bushido! Game was so good too lol I played it a lot with my friend. There was this one character who had this stupidly insane move that took like 1/3 your life or more, lol almost always hit too, could do it from so far away.

I remember doing all those training things to increase the stats haha. Oh man that, helmet breaking one, made me like so twitchy lol. I liked that bamboo forest one I think it was. Then that last boss that monk dude lol I remember always trying to beat my record, yet sometimes get stuck on him or the girl lol.

I liked the mechanics though too the blocking and dodging was really important. Was more reactive I think that may be why, had to time attacks and observe your opponent, compared to just smashing buttons like a lot of those types of games lol.

Forgot to list a few others:

Draken: Order of the Flame
Septerra Core
Battle Realms

Tenchu 2+3
Armored Core 2
Onimusha
Way of the Samurai


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, the training missions were always so slooooooooooooow in the beginning.

I don't think Tenchu series and Onimush qualify as unpopular. 

Way of the Samurai series are definitely one of my favorites. I still need to play the 4th one.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

CatThatWalkedByHimself said:


> Yeah, the training missions were always so slooooooooooooow in the beginning.
> 
> I don't think Tenchu series and Onimush qualify as unpopular.
> 
> Way of the Samurai series are definitely one of my favorites. I still need to play the 4th one.


Lol yeah they are, like that spirit training one I think it was. So funny when you fall asleep, the monk smacks you. That part reminded me a lot of Monster Rancher 2, which is probably another game I'd add.

Ahh, no clue what's considered popular or not lol. I do remember commercials for Onimusha though lol.

I never played the 3rd Way of the Samurai lol, actually never finished the second haha. I liked the characters in the first one though, a lot of subtle humor xD


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The only one that I can think of is _Halo: Reach_. Halo: Reach was actually my favorite Halo. I've never been the biggest fan of Halo's art design. Halo's glow, dark blues, and sci-fi filter/tint haven't been the most captivating, personally. Halo: Reach deviating from their typical art design helped tipped the glass in terms of becoming an especially fun game.

The second biggest factor in making me a fan of Halo: Reach was the fact that the gun fights seemed longer; I love relatively long gun fights! There's more to it, like the replacing of the Battle Rifle, updated sound effects, updated U.I., addition of running, addition of health packs, and so on... but I'll just leave it at that...

Halo: Reach's armor abilities *and maps were wack, though.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Freespace 2.
The game was a flop noone really bought it. But it did nearly everything right and was an incredible game. It was somewhat of a tragedy that it sold so poorly.


----------



## ChillPenguin (Jan 8, 2015)

> Splatterhouse (PS3). It's good, gory fun. Plus, you unlock the original trilogy as you go along. Loved it.
> 
> Loved how your mask is the _devil_ on your shoulder.


yeah loved this game too! gameplay was bit rough around edges but everything else from the metal soundtrack,comic artwork,gore,characters(The mask is so F'ing funny.) is awesome!

This got **** reviews but i loved it 
Final Fight Streetwise





I love Tekken and Nina is my fave character so naturally i liked
Death by Degrees


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I enjoyed both Sonic Adventures 2 and Sonic Heroes, though I admit that was around the time that Sonic games started to go downhill.

I also enjoyed Deadly Premonition, that got some polarising reviews.
Can't think of many others at the moment, though there have been a few games I've played that have received very little attention, even if they did get a few good reviews.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Silent Hill 4: The Room is the best SH in my opinion.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Dynasty Warriors/Warriors Orochi, which aren't unpopular, but at least they're unpopular in the West in comparison to their popularity in Asia.

I quite enjoyed Shadows of the Damned, which was criminally underplayed. Who doesn't want to play a Resident Evil 4 clone with sex jokes?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Shadow Man 64
Sacrifice


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Sims 4
Borderlands: The Presequel
Sonic Heros


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Callsign said:


> The clerk gave me a look when I bought that a million years ago. Why did he have to judge me so?
> 
> Other than that, I've always been ashamed of playing *Anthropomorphic Goat Sex Simulator 5000*


Have you got the expansion pack with the steampunk jetpacks!??!?

On a more coherent note:

*Batman Arkham Origins* is a very fun game, which shows moments of particularly great writing especially concerning Bruce's relationship with Alfred. Troy Baker's performance as The Joker is absolutely fantastic that shows tribute to Mark Hamill but still manages to stand out on it's own. There are also some very fun parts, such as sneaking through Gotham PD while being guided by a young Barbara Gordon. There are missteps - oh god are there missteps - yet I still feel that the game stands out on it's own. It doesn't match the greatness of the previous Arkham games but as a superhero game on it's own it's still very good.

*Resident Evil 5* is a game that me and my friend must have clocked about 150 hours into. Of course it throws away everything that made Resident Evil popular but there's something about this game that's so charming. I like the setting and I especially like the corny, poorly written story and dialogue. It's even better when you've got a friend with you. I know that's not a good reason for a game to be declared great but it's a very subjective opinion and I just can't help but love this game.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Anarchy Online. It's a really old MMORPG that was released in 2001 I think. It's still the best game I've ever played


----------



## Allenoir (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know if these got bad reviews but hardly anyone knows about them. 

Haunting Ground- My favorite survival horror game ever. This girl is really helpless. Her attacks consist of kicks, alchemy, and her canine companion Hewie (the star). This game is so unique and awesome. I could replay over and over again and not get bored. It has several endings, costumes, cutscenes. It is just one of the greatest games ever and it's so rare to find anyone who knows about it. 

Monster Rancher 4 -
Not very many know about Monster Rancher but the 4th one was so awesome. It had this gimmick where you put any disc in the PS2 and it contained monsters. This could be any dvd, cd, or video game. You had your own farm and training equipment. The way to learn new moves was to go exploring in dungeons. It was just a really cool game that I spend many hours playing. 

YuGiOh Duelist of the Roses- Take an awesome card game and make it into a tactics game. Your cards moved across fields trying to take out your opponents life points. It was cool building your own deck and seeing your favorite monsters battle it out. Best YuGiOh game IMO.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Dead Island 
American McGee's Alice and Alice Madness Returns
Postals 1+2
Sonic Heroes 
Just Cause 1
Deadly Premonition
Just scratching the surface.


----------



## Improbable (Jan 1, 2015)

I loved WET on ps3. It was really fun and stylistic and Eliza Dushku is great. Unfortunately it was absolutely slaughtered in reviews and by poor players who can't do QTEs. Distraught that the sequel got axed.

Another game I really liked was World Destruction on the DS. The reviews were pretty fair but it just never picked up much attention. I'm assuming the fact that it took almost two years to get a NA release (under the inferior title "Sands of Destruction") and was never released in the UK or EU at all was a factor. Nice job, Sega.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

rymo said:


> Sacrifice


With all the moba love these days, this game should be remade in HD with a few new Gods and online multiplayer.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Shellshock.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

- Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi: It's been a while since I played any DBZ game but I don't remember the controls feeling _that_ complex. I remember picking up the controls fairly quick.

- Halo:Reach: This game had many, many problems but I still enjoyed it more than Halo 3.

-Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force series: The original reason I got a PSP. I own 5 out of the 7 games, all in Japanese. My mom went above and beyond when she got those games for me. She ordered them off Playasia and easily spent more than double the US price on factory-sealed copies. They have a special place in my heart because of that.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Destruction Derby - Playstation 1.

Ridge Racer - Playstation 1. 

Toe Jam And Earl - Sega Genesis. 

World of Outlaws Sprint Cars - Playstation 2. 

NASCAR Thunder 2003 - Playstation 2. 

Monopoly - Playstation 3. 

Motorstorm Pacific Rift - Playstation 3.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Silent Hill 4: The Room is the best SH in my opinion.


You must not have played Silent Hill 1 for PS1, scariest game ever made


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Ckg2011 said:


> Destruction Derby - Playstation 1.
> 
> Ridge Racer - Playstation 1.
> 
> Motorstorm Pacific Rift - Playstation 3.


Rage Racer for PS1 was a great game
Ridge Racer for N64 was great too
Ridge Racer 1 and for PSP were both sick games

Motorstorm 1 for PS3 was legendary, one of only a few PS3 games I liked
Motorstorm Pacific Rift in my opinion (was that the sequel?) was nowhere near the first game, I recommend the first it really was a rare PS3 game that felt like next gen graphics and smooth gameplay


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Ckg2011 said:


> Destruction Derby - Playstation 1.
> 
> Ridge Racer - Playstation 1.
> 
> Motorstorm Pacific Rift - Playstation 3.


Rage Racer for PS1 was a great game
Ridge Racer for N64 was great too
Ridge Racer 1 and for PSP were both sick games

Motorstorm 1 for PS3 was legendary, one of only a few PS3 games I liked
Motorstorm Pacific Rift in my opinion (was that the sequel?) was nowhere near the first game, I recommend the first it really was a rare PS3 game that felt like next gen graphics and smooth gameplay


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

The World Ends With You
Terranigma
Bubsy 1 and 2 (I said it)
Shadow of Memories/Destiny


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Mercenaries 2, A Valley Without Wind.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I play a game called World of Tanks not many people in NA play it. NA it peaks at like 35k max players at night in Europe more people play it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Koudelka, an old PS1 game and prequel to Shadowheart.

Not many people ever mention this game. But I enjoyed it.






Also the penumbra series from the makers of Amnesia.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Aribeth said:


> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...n_Cover.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120831124728
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d2/Velvet_Assassin_cover.jpg
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/705110818790908085/14B451C16B3D878565E9B742B189B16F537BEA14/


Omikron had an interesting setting and was ahead of it's time in various ways--two examples being that it was one of the earliest games I recall seeing with its level of facial animation as well as being one of the earlier attempts at a complex open world. It had a bit of an identity crisis though, trying to be an adventure game, a fighting game, and a first-person shooter all rolled into one--a jack of all trades and master of none, but I've always appreciated what it tried to do even if it didn't fully realize its ambitions. Most of the time it was easy as hell to get lost due to a lack of direction (having to read signs written in that weird *** font they used didn't help either). There was talk of a sequel years ago, but at this point it's probably more likely that I'd get pulled into my computer and have to fight Astaroth myself before that actually happens. If they did ever make another one, I wonder if they could get David Bowie to reprise his role--I need more virtual concerts, damn it.

I need to play Velvet Assassin at some point. I picked it up on sale for less than a dollar not too long ago but I haven't gotten around to checking it out yet. Opinions on it seem mixed, but I get the feeling it'd be something I can get into.

Also, I love the Deus Ex series. The original is still my favorite, and Human Revolution follows after it, but even though Invisible War was a disappointment compared to its predecessor it's certainly not without its merits.


----------



## Stactix (Jan 3, 2015)

Seven kingdoms ancient adversaries.. 

I got this game as a gift in a bundle of like 12 games 
No instructions, hardly any guides online/ videos on youtube etc. 
Took me a few months to learn all the in's & outs * there wasn't any control info) 
I remember starting off by mass clicking recruit villager and it caused rebellions ( i thought enemies were attacking me ) LOL i did this about 20 odd times. 

Its probably one of the most addicting strategy games i've played.. very simple, was released in 1995 i believe. 
I hated seven kingdoms 2, idk just loved how simple the first one was. 
Would totally reccomend it


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Also, I love the Deus Ex series. The original is still my favorite, and Human Revolution follows after it, but even though Invisible War was a disappointment compared to its predecessor it's certainly not without its merits.


I never liked the first Deus Ex... tried playing it but I just can't get into it... it seems really crappy to me... all these different ways to get to your objective but none really matter anyway, and since I'm a completionist, I try to do all of them lol and it takes away the immersion. The dialogues suck... Inventory and skills really turn me off as well, they are complicated and weird... And on top of that, the story and characters seem terrible to me... I read the main story on the wiki and it was really cheesy...

DX: Human Revolution also had crappy story and characters, but the rest of the game was much easier to deal with. I really liked the atmosphere and levels in it.

But I haven't given up on DX1 completely; I still have it in my PC. Will try to play it again this year perhaps. Maybe using cheats to get all skills and stuff will make it easier to deal with :b


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I never liked the first Deus Ex... tried playing it but I just can't get into it... it seems really crappy to me... all these different ways to get to your objective but none really matter anyway, and since I'm a completionist, I try to do all of them lol and it takes away the immersion. The dialogues suck... Inventory and skills really turn me off as well, they are complicated and weird... And on top of that, the story and characters seem terrible to me... I read the main story on the wiki and it was really cheesy...


Yea I freaking HATED the first Deus Ex, have no idea how that game got such great reviews...it was a combination of a shooter and had endless RPG elements or storyline or FMV's, the game tried to be ground-breaking, but was boring, tedious, no action. Even for what it was supposed to be, it was a bad game

Crazy how reviewers at the time said, like, this is the next big thing, and how it broke ground, it was reviewed great across the board and like an idiot I bought into the hype and bought the game


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Aribeth said:


> I never liked the first Deus Ex... tried playing it but I just can't get into it... it seems really crappy to me... all these different ways to get to your objective but none really matter anyway, and since I'm a completionist, I try to do all of them lol and it takes away the immersion. The dialogues suck... Inventory and skills really turn me off as well, they are complicated and weird... And on top of that, the story and characters seem terrible to me... I read the main story on the wiki and it was really cheesy...
> 
> DX: Human Revolution also had crappy story and characters, but the rest of the game was much easier to deal with. I really liked the atmosphere and levels in it.
> 
> But I haven't given up on DX1 completely; I still have it in my PC. Will try to play it again this year perhaps. Maybe using cheats to get all skills and stuff will make it easier to deal with :b


It certainly has its fair share of flaws from a game mechanics perspective, but for whatever reason the game as a whole clicked with me well enough for me to overlook them. Like most games with alternate paths to complete objectives, they aren't really there to make the end result drastically different-it's more of just a way to give some sense of choice to the player rather than be entirely linear; although, there are some sections where the path you choose and the result of your actions have more of an affect on the game than others. I find it interesting that the game satisfied my inner completionist but it frustrated yours-it's funny how two people with a similar mindset in that regard can have opposite reactions.

The dialog can be cheesy, and the overarching storyline certainly isn't original, but I enjoy the setting and concepts it plays on nonetheless. Although PC games were ahead of consoles in terms of storytelling back in ~2000, the industry as a whole still hadn't gotten a good grip on it (and now you could argue they've gone off the rails) so most games had at least some suspect dialog and narrative elements.

All that being said, I'll admit that there's likely an element of nostalgia tinting my view of the game, but it'll always be one of my favorites.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Salvador Dali said:


> I also enjoyed Deadly Premonition, that got some polarising reviews.


Yeah I really enjoyed the game and I hope it gets a sequel someday.

Also forgot to mention....
Way Of The Samurai
Steambot Chronicles
Akibas Trip 
Kenka Bancho
Raw Danger(Survival game)


----------



## WellingtonSears (Apr 15, 2014)

One of my favorite platformers ever has mixed reviews, a love or hate kind of thing, and seems to have been missed by the public eye.

Mischief Makers for the Nintendo 64, its an amazing game, I spent many hours as a kid playing it. Its a quirky, fun, different, imaginative adventure and anyone who likes games should at least try it once.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aribeth said:


>


Serious Sam 2 was a great game, i have no idea how they screwed up SS 3.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> Serious Sam 2 was a great game, i have no idea how they screwed up SS 3.


What did they screw up? To me it was much better than SS2. That one was just childish...


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Afghan version of Monopoly.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought Deadlight was a much better game than it was given credit for. It's in my top 5, although I don't think anyone else has rated it that high.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

FixMeNow said:


> I thought Deadlight was a much better game than it was given credit for. It's in my top 5, although I don't think anyone else has rated it that high.


I like that game too. It was super well done.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I like that game too. It was super well done.


Yeah, plus the development studio "Tequila Works" has like the best name ever. It seems to me like a more recent title called This War of Mine has borrowed quite a bit of influence from Deadlight.


----------



## ray927 (Aug 10, 2014)

Shenmue for the Dreamcast & Gaunglet Legends for the N64 !


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Inscrutable Banana said:


> It certainly has its fair share of flaws from a game mechanics perspective, but for whatever reason the game as a whole clicked with me well enough for me to overlook them.


Well I admit I didn't get very far in the game... but didn't like it almost from the beginning. I mean I have no problem with games with great stories, or branching paths, or shooting games. But mix them all together and you get like a jumbled mess. The most frustrating thing is that I think it was a first person shooter and there seemed to be so little action. I mean I was shocked to hear that Deus Ex had multiple sequels on other systems...


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Aribeth said:


>


Oh God, so much yes. It took me forever to track down a copy of Gray Matter for xbox 360 since I had to bootleg it in PAL.
I'm a huge point and click adventure fan. I've never met anyone else in real life who enjoys them.

I also enjoy "Sinking Island" and all the games made by...err, that guy and his team.

I just downloaded a game called* "Life Is Strange" *that I enjoy. It just came out today I think, and I imagine it's going to be very, very, very unpopular, lol.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Avernum is still my childhood favorite. I'd never heard of Beyond Divinity before Original Sin, but I've been having a blast with that, too.

I could probably list a hundred more games that no one has ever heard of.

#thisiswhyI 'malone


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

The main one that comes to mind is Dragon Age 2. I liked most of the characters well enough, the story was pretty good for the most part (though, it lacked the focus and the epic/heroic feeling of Origins and Inquisition) and the combat was actually my favourite of the three (not as many random difficulty spikes as Origins, not as annoying to control and easy as Inquisition). The only real problems I had with it were the small world, somewhat underwhelming graphics and repetitive dungeons.

While not an unpopular or heavily criticised game per se, I very much enjoyed the first Witcher game, and feel like it is severely underrated. Mostly, however, I feel it's in the shadow of the second one, and the upcoming third installment, when I actually thought it was better than the second one in many ways (though I loved that one as well). The only problem I had with the first game was that it was somewhat immature compared to the rest of the franchise, like how Geralt would just be able to bang almost every woman he spoke to.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


>


Aquaria 

I've never played Enclave, but it reminded me of two older games i love to replay once in a while: Heretic 2 and Rune.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Aquaria
> 
> I've never played Enclave, but it reminded me of two older games i love to replay once in a while: Heretic 2 and Rune.


Heretic 2 pissed me off cause I was expecting another great FPS like the first one, instead I got some mediocre third person with weird controls


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Heretic 2 pissed me off cause I was expecting another great FPS like the first one, instead I got some mediocre third person with weird controls


Heretic 2 didn't leave a good impression on me either when i played it the first time. I would have preferred another FPS sequel. The magic and weapons were fun to use and had great visual effects. Controls were indeed awkward and frustrating a bit. But it grew on me as i got further in the game.

It's probably one of those games that would have been more widely accepted if it had been called anything but Heretic 2 lol. A Heretic sequel had big shoes to fill.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Duke Nukem Forever. I've probably played that multiplayer more than any other FPS out there. Now it's pretty hard to find matches for it. It never got old shrinking/stomp killing people. Also freezing people and shattering them. Although I could never effectively freeze people solid without the damage boost. Setting trip mines for other people to run over was hilarious as well.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Heretic 2 didn't leave a good impression on me either when i played it the first time. I would have preferred another FPS sequel. The magic and weapons were fun to use and had great visual effects. Controls were indeed awkward and frustrating a bit. But it grew on me as i got further in the game.
> 
> It's probably one of those games that would have been more widely accepted if it had been called anything but Heretic 2 lol. A Heretic sequel had big shoes to fill.


See I had always thought that Hexen was the sequel to the original Heretic. Then years went by and this awkward looking (and I presume, playing) shooter called Heretic 2 comes by, and I'm thinking "wait, THIS is actually supposed to be the sequel?".

I remember having Hexen 2, but I never really got used to how the way I was supposed to play it. It was an FPS like Heretic 1, but it had some elements added to it where you had to do more than just shoot at anything that moves.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

BlazingLazer said:


> See I had always thought that Hexen was the sequel to the original Heretic. Then years went by and this awkward looking (and I presume, playing) shooter called Heretic 2 comes by, and I'm thinking "wait, THIS is actually supposed to be the sequel?".


Haha, yep. 
I don't know what they were thinking. Maybe they wanted to try something different while cashing in on the success of Quake 2.

Heretic 2 is an acquired taste though.



BlazingLazer said:


> I remember having Hexen 2, but I never really got used to how the way I was supposed to play it. It was an FPS like Heretic 1, but it had some elements added to it where you had to do more than just shoot at anything that moves.


Hexen was a spin off series. You could select 3 classes and there were puzzles blocking you from going further(hack n slash puzzle game). I liked that game a lot more than Heretic personally. Hexen 2 was much the same way, but in 3d with new classes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

DmC
Skyrim
Fallout 3


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

TheHaxanCloak said:


> I just downloaded a game called* "Life Is Strange" *that I enjoy. It just came out today I think, and I imagine it's going to be very, very, very unpopular, lol.


You're right, I couldn't even get 5 minutes into the game without turning it off from boredom :/ Just couldn't get past the writing, it reminded me of the plot of so many typical young adult novels....


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Farideh said:


> DmC
> Skyrim
> Fallout 3


How is any of those games unpopular?


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a tough one for me because I usually base what games I buy off of their reviews and metacritic score so just naturally I only play really well received games. I guess I can mention some games I played that not necessarily got poor reviews but aren't very well known.

Vanquish

Story based single player FSP. Sci Fi setting. Really brought some exciting stuff I think to a stale genre. You have a power suit with all kind of abilities and it really made gameplay fun.

Singularity

Another single player story based shooter. The gimmick here is you can rewind or fast forward time on certain objects. Story is about a alternate timeline where Russia is the super power in the world.

X-Men Destiny

Pretty good X-men game I think. You can choose to fight with the X-men or the brotherhood, choose your powers and upgrade them, good boss fights.

Serena

Free "game" on steam. I say "game" because it plays like Gone Home. You just walk around a cabin and look at books and and combs and stuff while the story unfolds. I put it on this list because it has a very interesting and dark story.

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare

Don't let the cartoon like graphics turn you off I think this was a very engaging team based shooter. All the customization options and especially the abilities made the game very engaging for me. I actually got all the achievements in it.

NBA Baller Beats

This is actually a Kinect game which everyone is probably laughing that I would include a Kinect game on any list in a positive manner lol. You play this game with a actual basketball and kind of like guitar hero dribble and do tricks with the ball to a song. Rhythm is actually one of my favorite genres and I had a lot of fun with this game. And it certainly qualifies as unpopular lol, I think it sold like 3000 copies or something ridiculous.

Asura's Wrath

This game is basically a shonen anime come to life. Not really sure what to say besides that, very fun boss battles.

Star Wars the Force Unleashed

This is a personal favorite. I found the gameplay really fun, you actually feel like a Jedi. Very interesting characters, plot and boss battles.

Record of Agarest War

This is kind of a weaaboo game. Pretty fun strategy tactical combat like Fire Emblem or Final Fantasy tactics with a dating sim side game. I had a lot of fun with it.

Halo ODST

Here's probably my favorite one on this list actually. I think people hate it because, well, Master Chief isn't in it lol. But I thought it was really refreshing playing as a human and not having shields and basically being a unstoppable juggernaut, way more interesting when the hero is vulnerable. And the story I thought was more dark and interesting too. Kind of got to see a behind the scenes what the humans were doing while Master Chief takes care of everything lol.

None of those games are 10/10 or anything but what 10/10 is unpopular/unheard of? They're all like solid 7s and you probably haven't heard of some of them.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been playing Unturned with an online friend, which is pretty much Minecraft survival meets zombies. Mostly it's fun to terrify him with when I eat the hallucinogenic berries, think I'm dying, grab a katana, and run into the streets with my capslock on loud and proud. My rambling is better than the usual trash talk, at least.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Vaust said:


> Vanquish
> 
> Story based single player FSP. Sci Fi setting. Really brought some exciting stuff I think to a stale genre. You have a power suit with all kind of abilities and it really made gameplay fun.


I don't have consoles, but that game looks fun. Too bad i can't play it on PC.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Shadowrun - the 360 version.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

FWMY said:


> Shadowrun - the 360 version.


Wow...I heard about you, you're like a living legend.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth (Feb 9, 2015)

Castlevania 64
Earthbound and the prequel mother (not really hated by most people, but Nintendo likes shoving it under the rug so most people are like, "wtf is earthbound?") 
Sonic adventure
Legend of zelda phantom hourglass
Pokemon XD and colosseum
Vampire the masquerade bloodlines
Blue stinger
Vib ribbon
Fire emblem 8
Those hamtaro games for the gba


----------



## garip kont (Feb 6, 2015)

Deadly Premonition - basically Twin Peaks The Game
Wet - This game has eliza dushku so yeah...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody remember Brutal Legend game with Jack Black? It was so awesome lol


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

John Woo's Stranglehold 
Bad Dudes vs Dragon Ninja 
Shadow Dancer
Gun


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


> Anybody remember Brutal Legend game with Jack Black? It was so awesome lol


Yeah I enjoyed that game. I was a little upset when halfway through it switched from a action game to RTS or at least added RTS elements but I finished it anyway. I think the presentation and atmosphere was really good, that game just had style, surprisingly good story too and a lot of interesting characters and funny moments.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Vaust said:


> Yeah I enjoyed that game. I was a little upset when halfway through it switched from a action game to RTS or at least added RTS elements but I finished it anyway. I think the presentation and atmosphere was really good, that game just had style, surprisingly good story too and a lot of interesting characters and funny moments.


I know right! They should of kept it an action game from start to finish. I probably would have enjoyed the RTS parts better, If I had a better understanding of the mechanics. I don't play RTS games often so everything was new to me.

I agree! I loved the atmosphere. Especially if you were into metal. But sadly they didn't have Iron Maiden or Metallica on the soundtrack. :no I hope they make a new one soon.

On a separate note, I loved this game!! It was one of the most awesome games ever!!


----------



## PaulWani (Feb 6, 2015)

Banished! I can't get enough of it recently, hah. It's supercool. You can play at your own pace and slowly build up your little "empire". Although it's always sad when a stonecutter dies from falling rocks haha. You can get it on Steam


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Deadly Premonition
Tomb Raider 3/The Last Revelation/Chronicles/Angel of Darkness
Silent Hill Downpour
The Sims 2 (DS)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Fantasy Empires

www.abandonia.com/en/games/825/Fantasy +Empires .html​
​ It is an early risk/D&D type of game that I enjoyed but I don't think most people ever even heard of it.​


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

^ I haven't heard of it but I never got into DDs.

Year Walk if anyone else has heard or is interested:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/269050/










Also would love to hear about more games like it: indie, atmospheric, puzzle


----------

